# new to icsi..



## shell.mc (Oct 9, 2011)

hi, i'm new to icsi, on LP due to start DR on sunday 16th, bit scary. would love support from people going through treatment at same time!

shell x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Shell!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

It is understandable that you are a bit scared, it is something unknown. But hopefully the experiences of others and talking to people going through treatment at the same time as you will put your mind at rest. Here are a few links that I think might help you.

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Preparing for treatment/pregnancy (incorporating sub boards of complimentary, holistic & spiritual approaches and supplements & fertility friendly foods) ~ CLICK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: CLICK HERE

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!          

Sue


----------



## correenf (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Shell

I am also going through ICSi - I started my injections on Monday 12th October - this will be my 2nd time at this and am still trying to learn.

Are you nervous? x


----------



## shell.mc (Oct 9, 2011)

hiya, thanks for message

im not nervous now really, just want to start, was stressing a bit before we had icsi chat mon 10th, but now i've got drugs/dates etc feel loads better, just worrying about how i'll be at work to be honest, with the tiredness/moods etc. 
be great if you could let me know how you get on with the drugs, how they make you feel, would feel a bit more prepared lol.
are you not more prepared second time round?? x


----------



## correenf (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Shell

On day five of injections and have my baseline scan a week Monday, 24th October.  My injections are going well, my leg is starting to hurt a bit so think i may switch to the stomach next week as its starting to get a little bruised. I have been slightly ratty and a little unreasonable but knew that this would come as it did last time.  Woke up with sore throat today but not sure if its side effects or maybe something i've picked up.

I am more prepared this time i suppose but still a bit nervous about it all as nobody can ever prepare you for how emotional it can get.  Trying to be a bit more positive this time though.  We had our first go on the NHS but are having to pay for this go so think that may be adding a little more pressure than before.

What day do you start injecting or are you on the nasal spray?  Be good to keep up with your progress and if you need any advise i'm happy to help - i find it always helps to ask those that have been through the whole thing before.

Sending be hugs to you x


----------



## shell.mc (Oct 9, 2011)

hi coreen

was going to do my injections in my stomach, dont fancy the leg, starting sunday night, never wished a weekend away before ha, got my baseline on 31st oct. got to stay positive through, supoose its hard when you feel rubbish, i'm already always tired so not looking forward to the tiredness 
thanks for the info, will have more idea once i start.

all the best x


----------



## Anna7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello Shell and Correen!

I have also just started icsi on monday 10th. Would be really good to keep in touch and compare notes with people going through the same things as myself!.
I hope everything is going well so far for you both.
Have had a few of the side effects so far! 
Anyway! love to hear from you.

Anna xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Anna (and other ladies!), you might also find the cycle buddies section interesting, where you can talk to people undergoing treatment at exactly the same time as yourself ~ CLICK HERE

Good luck!         

Sue


----------



## Anna7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Sue,

Thanks, Will take a look.

Anna x


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Shell,

I had ICSI and got my DP to do my injections in my stomach. I found them ok. First time I had a rash but afterwards was all ok. The first week of d/r I was really tired but this seemed to wear off in the 2nd week. I was on the long protocol too. Stimming was ok, I just felt bloated all the time. You may want to read my ICSI diary which you can do by clicking the link in my signature. If you do decide to to read it, the bit about EC is a very different experience for everyone so try not to worry xxx


----------



## shell.mc (Oct 9, 2011)

hi emnige, 

thanks for post, read your diary, made me feel very postive & look forward to the process. 
As for the EC, im having a general anaestetic, never had one before but glad i'll be asleep. not too bothered about the injections, i'm a nurse so used to drawing up & giving them- albeit not to myself so we shall see, DP well up for doing them anyway ha ha.

roll on tomorrow for first inj.

massive congrats on the twins, you both must be totally made up, and well done for not having many bad symptoms, someone with twins said you feel worse but obviously not!

all the best xx

all the best on rest of your pregnancy


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Shell,

I'm glad my diary helped!

All the best for your tx xxx


----------



## correenf (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Shell

You will be fine - keep us updated on your progress.  We are you having your treatment by the way?  

Hi Anna - I started on Monday 10th Oct also so you are at the same point as me - I have my first baseline scan next monday 24th.  What about yourself and how are you feeling?  

Correen x


----------



## shell.mc (Oct 9, 2011)

hi coreen

im at priory birmingham, what about you?

i'll keep up to date 

shell xx


----------



## correenf (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Shell

I am at CRM Coventry. I must say I did enquire at the Priory and will been thinking of changing to there if this one fails but fingers crossed it wont.  What are they like there?  My friend had ICSI there 8 years ago and now has twin that have just turned 8 and she said they are really nice.

Hows it going with you? x


----------



## correenf (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Anna

How are you getting on?  Noticed any changes yet? x


----------



## shell.mc (Oct 9, 2011)

Hiya Doreen
staff seem nice at priory, although have seen consultant the most, he's lovely which is a great relief, very reassuring on day of ec. Nice place as well, feel comfortable.
I'm tired today, I'm always tired anyway but think more so today, would that happen so soon, only had 2 inj, wot day you on? How you feelin? X


----------



## shell.mc (Oct 9, 2011)

hi coreen, 

just noticed i put 'doreen', lol, sorry was on iphone, bloody predictive text x


----------



## Twinkle33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Shell,

I started DR on 9th October and am due for my baseline scan to confirm all is quiet tomorrow!! Am a bit scared to be honest.  Trying not to think about it too much so that I don't get panicky!!  How are you doing with it all?  Do you have the nasal spray or burserelin injections for DR part?  I am on the injections and to be honest, it is no way near as bad as i was expecting.  I was expecting enormous bruises on my belly and thighs etc but nope, nowt!  Might be starting Stims tomorrow depending on what the nurse sees on the scan.  They are giving me quite a high dose of Gonal F i think as i have low AMH of 6.9 and am 33....how about you?  We got shafted from both angles as hubby has a whole host of problems with motility, morphology and count.  Lucky us!  Good luck with it all, i'll have my fingers crossed for both of us! 

Soph
xx


----------



## correenf (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Shell 

I'm on day 10 of injections today and to be honest did start feeling it on day 2.  Last time I had nasal spray but this time injections.  Nasal spray i didn't notice anything until the 2nd week but this was very quick.  Had major hot flushes last night and friends telling me how red my cheeks were and I never suffer with red cheeks! Started to feel really tired after a couple of days too, not sure what comes over me but feel like a lead weight and my belly was huge last night, it has calmed down this morning though, thank god.  When is your first scan and have they given you any idea when you may have your EC?

Hi Soph - I'm 35 and your a day ahead of me as I started on 10th Oct but do not have my first scan until Monday 24th Oct then if all good will be starting Menopur.  Started injecting in my leg but it started to get sore so changed to belly and then that got sore so back on leg - maybe i'm just a wimp.  This is my 2nd attempt so if you ever need any advise i can try my best to help.

Let us know how it goes


----------



## shell.mc (Oct 9, 2011)

hi soph,

i'm on the injections, started 16th, just had 4th one, DP beens did it, i did second one but had a small bruise, i hesitated too much, so will just get him to do them, feeling sound to be honest, probably more tired yesterday but ok today, don't feel worried about the whole thing, just want it to hurry up, know i'll be nervous on scan & procedure days. where abouts are you? my AMH is 6.9 as well, said it was quite low, thats my only problem, which obviously i didnt know i'd got until tested, he has v.low count, u having icsi? is it your first time? you got date for EC yet??

hi correen, 

im on day 4 now, feel as normal, apart from my tired day yesterday but that was it, hope it stays that way, fingers crossed. my first scan is on 31st oct, EC planned16th nov, when yours planned for?

shell x


----------



## criverisland (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi shell,  me and my partner are also starting ICSI on the 18th of november. My one tube is damaged and the other also in bad condition, and also my partner has a low sperm count! we have been trying for 4 years now and its seems like its been forever to get to this stage. Im very lucky enough to have a son from previous releationship, he's now 14. what hospital are you being treated at? and how have you found the process so far?


----------



## shell.mc (Oct 9, 2011)

hi criverisland

congrats on almost starting treatment, seems to take forever doesn't it!  i'm at the priory hospital in birmingham, where are you? i'm on day 8 of my first lot of down regulating injections (burselin), had no side effects yet which im pleased about, maybe a bit more tired but im always tired so hard to say for definite, so fingers crossed.

all the best x


----------



## correenf (Oct 12, 2011)

Had my first baseline scan today but my womb is too think so got to have anither week of the buserelin..  Had such a tough weekend on it as well :-(


----------



## shell.mc (Oct 9, 2011)

hi correen

sorry to hear about your scan,  when do you have to go back to hospital then for next scan? i have my baseline monday 31st, we should be on track with each other then shouldnt we if all goes to plan next wk? 
how have you been over weekend then as you were feeling rough? when do you think the side effects really kick in? im on day9 now, had no side effects apart from being slightly more tired, but then i always am wk before AF, got to wait for that now, was yours delayed??

shell x


----------



## correenf (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Shell

Another baseline on 31st so I will defo be on the same track as you now.

My monthly was a week late and boy its a mean one was up at 12:30 last night crying in pain - think its because it was so late and probably due to everything else going on inside there.

I would say i started to go down hill on Friday / Saturday so day 12/13 - went to bed at 9p.m. on Friday night didn't bother getting up until properly until Sunday, was tired and emotional and just didn't feel my normal happy self.  Was bit peed when they said Ive another week of this stuff as i know it plays havoc.  You may be lucky Shell and it may not have any effect on you.

Let me know if you start feeling it and let us know how your scan went be good to see if we will be at the same stage x x


----------



## shell.mc (Oct 9, 2011)

hi correen, 

hopefully i'll get AF before monday then, as you were a wk late. think ive had some side effects starting today (day 10), nothing i could put my finger on but just not right, think i had my first hot sweat, didnt last long, no headaches tho, suppose feel a bit PMT ish, lets see what tomorrow brings.
bet you were peed off monday after the weekend you had, you look forward to each stage, suppose thats what gets you through it. sure it'll be ok next mon.
let me know how you get on with symptoms etc

shell x


----------



## correenf (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Shell

Hope you don't get too many symptoms.  Managed to get away with the headaches until today - man I cant shift it even though i'm drinking loads of water and then I need to keep weeing all the time  

It will all be worth it when I start the Menopur as it will make this nasty feeling go away apart from the bloated stomach. 

What times your scan on Monday Shell? x


----------



## shell.mc (Oct 9, 2011)

hiya, feel better today, was expecting to be worse, woke up with a sore throat & thought here we go, but feel better in myself, just tired. still waiting for AF, keep thinking its coming, slight feelings in stomach when you're normally expecting it but nothing 
where about in the country are you? hope your headaches eased off x


----------



## correenf (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm in Redditch, worcestershire and I'm at the CRM in Coventry. x


----------

